# PPI PCX480 and MB Quart 5.25" Components (The good ones!)



## Fffrank (Jun 24, 2013)

PPI PCX 480 Car Amplifier Old School Great Shape | eBay

Old School MB Quart PSD 213 2 Way 5 25" Car Speaker | eBay

Both items are in amazing condition.... Got burned on the last two old-school items that I sold so these are listed at prices that can afford me a little bit of PITA.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

haha that PPI yours?


----------



## Fffrank (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/82868-minnesota-member-meet-up.html


----------

